# No watermark on Flickr export



## Roy Mathers (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm having great trouble in exporting photos to Flickr with the appropriate (or any) watermark. I have created the watermark, and it appears on the web, print and slide show facilities. However, when I upload a photo to Flickr, no watermark appears (and I have set it up in the Flickr setup panel). Can anyone help please?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Roy

If you do a normal export using the export dialog, does it show up there? And are you using 2.6 as per your profile, or have you upgraded to LR3? If so, which 3.x build, and are you using the built-in Flickr plug-in or Jeffrey's one?


----------



## Roy Mathers (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Victoria

If I do a normal export, using the export dialog, the watermark still does not appear. I am using LR3.3 and the built-in Flickr plug-in.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 8, 2010)

Ah, ok, let's figure out why the watermark isn't appearing at export first then. What watermark are you using? A graphic or text?


----------



## Roy Mathers (Nov 8, 2010)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=11544.msg77497#msg77497 date=128922497']
Ah, ok, let's figure out why the watermark isn't appearing at export first then. What watermark are you using? A graphic or text?
[/quote]

I'm using text. I initially used Monotype Corsiva, but when that didn't work, I thought the system didn't like the font, so I changed it to Arial. Still no go.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 8, 2010)

Roy,

There are some known problems with text watermarks not appearing, depending on the font used. I don't think there's a clear logic behind it known yet, but as I've followed the different posts, Myriad should be a font which most probably works.

Beat


----------



## Roy Mathers (Nov 8, 2010)

I've changed the font to Myriad - and still it doesn't appear. Would I have more success with a graphic? (I'll try it and see).


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 8, 2010)

Roy,

Have you tried this with 3.3RC? This is supposed to fix the problem.

John


----------



## Roy Mathers (Nov 8, 2010)

As mentioned in an earlier post, I am using 3.3. I have just tried it with a graphic and it works. However, it still won't work with text.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't think they've really fixed it in LR3.3RC. There is a mention in the release notes, but I've seen several complaints similar to what we saw in LR3.2 for LR3.3RC.

Beat


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 8, 2010)

Apologies, I missed that. I haven't been able to reproduce the problem in 3.3. From my notes on the bug in 3.2, my workaround notes were "Trial and error until you find a font that works (eg Trebuchet, Berlin Sans, Verdana, StopD). Is this a problem with OpenType fonts?" and "I've just found that export size may be connected to the problem. I set a watermark in Arial font, and it appears when the exported image is (say) 1''' pixels, but not when it is 3''' pixels." Not sure if these will help, but I think we need details of image size and font size.

John


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 8, 2010)

[quote author=johnbeardy link=topic=11544.msg77557#msg77557 date=1289257734]
... From my notes on the bug in 3.2, my workaround notes were "Trial and error until you find a font that works (eg Trebuchet, Berlin Sans, Verdana, StopD). ...[/quote]

Agreed &gt;

[quote author=johnbeardy link=topic=11544.msg77557#msg77557 date=1289257734]
 ... Is this a problem with OpenType fonts? ...[/quote]

I'm not sure if this has been established as true.

 [quote author=johnbeardy link=topic=11544.msg77557#msg77557 date=1289257734]
 ... "I've just found that export size may be connected to the problem. I set a watermark in Arial font, and it appears when the exported image is (say) 1''' pixels, but not when it is 3''' pixels." ...[/quote]

That's what I also remember. I don't think the logic of the problem has been enstalished exactly, so I guess it remains a trial and error approach for right now.

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 9, 2010)

[quote author=Roy Mathers link=topic=11544.msg77554#msg77554 date=1289257'74]
As mentioned in an earlier post, I am using 3.3. I have just tried it with a graphic and it works. However, it still won't work with text.
[/quote]

Roy,

Would it be possible for you to upload a sample Raw image that does show the problem together with an XMP sidecar to somewhere and post a link to it here (e.g. www.yousendit.com). Also, if possible, post a screenshot of your watermark settings and export dialog here.

With all that information, if we can reproduce the problem, we can file a bug again for it.

Beat


----------



## Roy Mathers (Nov 9, 2010)

Well folks, I'm very red-faced now. I thought I was using 3.3, but I discovered that I had only downloaded it onto my laptop - the desktop pc was still running 3.2.

After having loaded 3.3 onto the desktop pc, the watermarking seems to be working all right. Sincere apologies for wasting your time!  :-[


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 9, 2010)

Good to hear it is solved, Roy  

I just played around a little and noticed in LR3.2 that if you choose "_Fill_" as the font size in the Watermark Editor, the fonts that won't have a problem will show the fill size, the ones which might have a problem won't show at all. In LR3.3RC, all I've tried show in "_Fill_".

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 9, 2010)

No such thing as wasting time Roy - there's sure to be someone else with the same problem, who now knows that they need to update to 3.3!


----------



## Roy Mathers (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm afraid the saga isn't over Victoria and I was a bit optimistic about the resolution of the problem. While everything is satisfactory on my laptop (running Windows XP), the problem still persists on my desktop pc (running Windows 7). Both machines have 3.3 installed.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 9, 2010)

Roy

Can you post some detail please? We need to know:

- font
- font size
- copyright text
- image dimensions (after cropping)
- export dimensions
- 64 bit or 32 bit

John


----------



## Roy Mathers (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi John

I have to go out now, but I will furnish all the information you require on my return.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 9, 2010)

[quote author=Roy Mathers link=topic=11544.msg776'9#msg776'9 date=12893286'2]
Hi John

I have to go out now, but I will furnish all the information you require on my return.
[/quote]

Also, can you try what I described here to see if the _Fill _size shows anything at all in the preview?

Beat


----------



## Roy Mathers (Nov 10, 2010)

[quote author=johnbeardy link=topic=11544.msg776'5#msg776'5 date=1289326887]
Roy

Can you post some detail please? We need to know:

- font
- font size
- copyright text
- image dimensions (after cropping)
- export dimensions
- 64 bit or 32 bit

John
[/quote]

John

The information you want is -
Font - Arial (I've also tried Myriad)
Font size - No size, just Proportional 1'
Image size - 2592 x 3888 (Export dimensions the same)
64 bit


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Roy

I seem to be able to reproduce this. I'm checking a few other things but will "pass it on".

John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 10, 2010)

John, although I've only done a couple of quick tests it really seems to me that not a lot has changed with the Watermark feature since the last time we jumped through hoops - in this thread http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=1'7'3.' .
In other words the problem still seems to be some weird relationship between the Font, the Font size, and the EXPORT size of the image. I have managed to produce a copyright on a CR2 (5616 x 3744) using Arial/Proportional 1', but ONLY when the Export size (long edge) is reduced to somewhere between 4''' (it doesn't appear) and 3''' (it does appear).

So, looks like the problem still hasn't been fixed (on 3.3RC), although the particular thresholds may have changed a bit. 

Bottom line: experiment to find a combination of Font and Font size that works with your chosen Export size.

BTW, I had NO problem with Myriad Web Pro, up to and including size Proportional/4'.


----------



## Roy Mathers (Nov 10, 2010)

As mentioned previously, I can make it work using a graphic, so maybe I'll stick to that until the bug is fixed.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 10, 2010)

Jim, I can now reproduce the problem and it does seem to relate to a combination of font type, font size, and export dimensions. You may also be able to see it happening if you resize the Edit Watermark dialog. Forgive me for being coy, but I'm also now confident Adobe are resolving it.

John


----------



## Roy Mathers (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm having great trouble in exporting photos to Flickr with the appropriate (or any) watermark. I have created the watermark, and it appears on the web, print and slide show facilities. However, when I upload a photo to Flickr, no watermark appears (and I have set it up in the Flickr setup panel). Can anyone help please?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks John....sounds like good news on the way.


----------



## osiris2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

I would like to re-open this thread as I am having the same problems but not with flickr it is basically when I use a logo and just export my photo to the hard drive itself. The logo does not appear at all.
I have tried editing watermarks saving them re-saving them but cannot figure it out. When I export and use a logo I have said the logo is just not exported as part of the picture. Is this solved in version 3.3 the same as with the text issue? can somebody please be of help?

Thanks

Os


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, Os  

Are you trying to use a graphic watermark, as a JPEG or PNG image on your photos, or a text?

What has been written in this thread so far refers to text being written as watermark.

Beat


----------



## osiris2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Beat

Yes it's a graphic watermark in the form of a jpeg, this is why I wrote as what has been written already is about text...

Os


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 15, 2010)

Os,

I don't think there's a known problem with graphic watermarks.

Would it be possible for you to attach the graphic you're trying to apply here and also post a screenshot of your export settings?

Beat


----------

